# New PPK/S .380 Range Report



## epsanto2 (Jul 25, 2011)

In one word, Flawless!!! I put a 95 rounds through it, 15 factory loads (PMC) and 80 reloads. Actually, I did have three reloads in succession that would not chamber all the way, but I strongly believe those were the result of a bad crimp at my hands. Other than that, flawless... no stove pipes, no fail to feeds, no fail to fire, and no fail to ejects. 

I was shooting it at 25 yards and made a mess of the black. Yes, I tore up the white plenty, but I feel it is quite accurate, even at 25 yards. 

It's a keeper for sure! 

I believe my rear sight need adjusting as ninety five percent of my shots were to the left. Also, I noticed the red dot on the rear sight is slightly to the left of center of the loaded chamber indicator. Lining up the red dots on the rear and front sights, the muzzle is canted to the left. Can anyone advise me of which sight tool should be used in making this adjustment?

One final question on cleaning. After I got back from the range, I cleaned it using the usual equipment.... brass brush, Hoppe's Elite, toothbrush, Q-Tips, swabs. Can any one advise me on how to clean my wife's toothbrush before I return it the toothbrush holder? 

As a side note, PMC uses very, very dirty powder.

Thanks, 

Frank


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

Just run the toothbrush through the dishwasher 2 times.

Glad you liked the gun

AFS


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

AirForceShooter said:


> Just run the toothbrush through the dishwasher 2 times.
> 
> Glad you liked the gun
> 
> AFS


Run the gun and the toothbrush through the dishwasher (use the Sani-Cycle). Use the "spot free" type so you don't have to polish off the water spots.

I had the same weapon in SS. Always reliable. Good sights. Someone here complained about the trigger, but it never bothered me and I was able to shoot it accurately. I never shot past 50 feet, and much of my shooting was at "across the room" distance (7 yards). I carried it in a high ride hip holster and on the ankle (until I got the S & W airweight--which replaced it on the ankle).

Be sure you know the point of aim for all your distances. It is accurate enough for a hostage situation which would require very accurate placement at closer distances.


----------



## RIFLESHOOTER4741 (Mar 30, 2012)

I really like my PPK/s .380 it has been a good shooting small handgun. Just do not try ejecting a round from battery with a fully loaded Mag. in it, as it will get the round from your Mag. stuck against the round you are trying to eject. Trust me it's not going to be easy clearing the PPK/s it take three hands. One pushing the Mag. release button and one holding the handgun and another pulling on the Mag. Do it once you won't wish to do it ever again.


----------



## momtotwo (Jan 22, 2013)

Lol!!!



airforceshooter said:


> just run the toothbrush through the dishwasher 2 times.
> 
> Glad you liked the gun
> 
> afs


----------

